# TJ Ford... a great pick or a bust????



## rustu (Jan 26, 2003)

I haven't seen this kid play much, but I see his name in the top 5 of many mock drafts. Is this kid for real??? I mean he is only 5'11"!!! The only guy in the NBA with a similar height who has had success is AI, is Ford that good??? Is he quick enough to get his shot off in the NBA? Do you think he could be the answer at point to a developing young team like Denver?


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

Ford is very good, he has an explosive first step and hes got hops, he can shoot and he can pass great


----------



## CoolHandLuke (Jun 8, 2002)

He's not a scorer like Iverson, and won't be looking to get his shot off that much. He can score when there's the opportunity, but he's going to be a passing point guard in the NBA... and a good one at that.


----------



## NYJ1680 (Dec 26, 2002)

Ford is a great leader and distributor. He's not going to score like AI does, he's much more of a pure PG than Iverson is. He is extremely quick and extremely smart. He'll be successful in the NBA.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

I'm really not sure about Ford. He's barely 5-11 (could be as short as 5-9), he's an aweful shooter, and a weak defender. On the bright side he's quick and creative, and a good but sometimes reckless passer (too creative when he gets reckless). He reminds me of Rafer Alston without the flair, but he's certainly no Omar "I hit the announcer with my shot" Cook. He definately doesn't have NBA 3 range, but he could work on his shot to the point where he could occasionally hit a 3; his game outside 12 feet really is his worst weakness. If he drastically improves his shot, and starts playing better D, I'd say his max potential is a poor man's John Stockton. He needs another year at Texas though, or he may never improve his shot and D. This year he's not a lotto guy, but next year he could be.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

i dont think he will be a great pick or a bust,somewhere in between.the league is more of a half court game than it ever was and his speed,excellant at that,wont be utilized as much as it is on the college level.i would take hinrich and ridnour before him because they are better shooters and equal passers but i'm not the one making the picks.


----------



## ghettobryant (Feb 15, 2003)

Damon Stoudamire 2


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ghettobryant</b>!
> Damon Stoudamire 2


without the shot. however, i don't see this kid being a bust. given some time he should become a solid nba starting pg.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

even in his rookie campaign i expect a large spark from him off the bench.


----------



## ghettobryant (Feb 15, 2003)

I'm sure he'll be a good player. He is just like Damon in many aspects, including height.


----------



## Titus (Mar 17, 2003)

TJ Ford = BJ Tyler


----------



## CaponeNNoreaga (Jul 18, 2002)

*B.J. Tyler???*

Are you kidding? I see him as another Andre Miller. But I like Ridnour alot better, he can do everything


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheGoods</b>!
> I'm really not sure about Ford. He's barely 5-11 (could be as short as 5-9), he's an aweful shooter, and a weak defender. On the bright side he's quick and creative, and a good but sometimes reckless passer (too creative when he gets reckless). He reminds me of Rafer Alston without the flair, but he's certainly no Omar "I hit the announcer with my shot" Cook. He definately doesn't have NBA 3 range, but he could work on his shot to the point where he could occasionally hit a 3; his game outside 12 feet really is his worst weakness. If he drastically improves his shot, and starts playing better D, I'd say his max potential is a poor man's John Stockton. He needs another year at Texas though, or he may never improve his shot and D. This year he's not a lotto guy, but next year he could be.


have you ever seen ford play? he has a decent shot. he is very good on d. he did a pretty good job of holding hollis price when they played and against texas tech a couple of games ago he defended andre emmitt(who is 6'5, 6'6) and kept him from getting off any good shots(he didn't guard him a lot, but when he did emmitt couldn't get off anything). he also is pretty good at getting steals. on offense he is great. like i said, he has a decent shot. nothing to get excited about but good enough. he is a great passer. definately the best in college. as soon as he gets to the league he will be a top 10, maybe top 5 passer. his is also extremely quick. if i had to come up with a comparison i would have to say a pass-first iverson. he can get around anyone. get off his shot isn't a problem because he has a 44 inch vert(i'm pretty sure). he is 5'11 and was in the high school dunk contest with james white, david lee, and torbert from michigan state. he really is a pretty good scorer too. he just chooses to pass a lot more. he is a lottery pick whenever he comes out. he has already said that there is a 110% chance that he is staying at texas. he is a great pick and will be a top 5 pg after a few years in the league.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rocketeer</b>!
> 
> 
> have you ever seen ford play? he has a decent shot. he is very good on d. he did a pretty good job of holding hollis price when they played and against texas tech a couple of games ago he defended andre emmitt(who is 6'5, 6'6) and kept him from getting off any good shots(he didn't guard him a lot, but when he did emmitt couldn't get off anything). he also is pretty good at getting steals. on offense he is great. like i said, he has a decent shot. nothing to get excited about but good enough. he is a great passer. definately the best in college. as soon as he gets to the league he will be a top 10, maybe top 5 passer. his is also extremely quick. if i had to come up with a comparison i would have to say a pass-first iverson. he can get around anyone. get off his shot isn't a problem because he has a 44 inch vert(i'm pretty sure). he is 5'11 and was in the high school dunk contest with james white, david lee, and torbert from michigan state. he really is a pretty good scorer too. he just chooses to pass a lot more. he is a lottery pick whenever he comes out. he has already said that there is a 110% chance that he is staying at texas. he is a great pick and will be a top 5 pg after a few years in the league.


Yup Ford has hops...not Spud Webb like hops but about AI (in college) hops. I don't know about 44 but I think he is around 40-42 which would almost tie him with a PG like Francis (43)...but it is his speed that allows him to jump that high. Ford's shot is still pretty bad like Wagner's. But he can penetrate and score using that ability while he pans out his shot. Ford's passing is arguably the best in the NCAA. Kid passes like a wizard. Hopefully like Lebron, Melo, and Darko...Ford will be a legit in the pros.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Titus Fawk</b>!
> TJ Ford = BJ Tyler


Do you think any college prospect will turn out good? you always give crappy comparisons to every player mentioned in the draft


----------



## Sangha (Jul 24, 2002)

I think the Damon Stoudamire comparison is accurate but I don't think Ford will be as good as Damon was when he broke into the league.

I think in his prime Ford will have a good chance of putting up numbers similar to Damon's first 2 and a half years in Toronto.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sangha</b>!
> I think the Damon Stoudamire comparison is accurate but I don't think Ford will be as good as Damon was when he broke into the league.
> 
> I think in his prime Ford will have a good chance of putting up numbers similar to Damon's first 2 and a half years in Toronto.


Ford actually to me has better court vision but his speed is on par with the mighty mouse when he was with the Raps. Shot...Damon a little bit better...hops...Ford...desire...Ford but damn Damon had heart back then...makes you wonder...what the hell happened? Everything can't be blamed on the chronic...can it?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

He reminds me a lot of Jamaal Tinsley. Great passer and creator, pretty crappy shooter.:yes:


----------



## BigMike (Jun 12, 2002)

*Ford is a creator, but...*

he can score when he wants to...he'll be a good player.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Ford is going to be a better player than Damon Stoudamire. Ford is quick as lightning and has great vision. He is quicker than Damon Stoudamire and could run an NBA team better because he is not selfish. Damon Stoudamire is useless. If you are 5'10" in the NBA and you look to shoot first you are a detriment to you're team. TJ Ford is the best PG in college basketball IMHO.
I saw him at the MCdonalds game in high school and I couldn't believe what I was seeing. I thought he was hands down the best player on the floor. He will be good because he is likeable and makes everyone around him better.


PG prospects if I was GM

Ford
Ridnour
Hinrich
Banks

I dont know about thomas or bell because I havent got to watch them much. I haven't watched Knight from Pitt either. I like eric craven from USC if he could develop a jumper. If he works hard he might be a future PG, but he will have to change his game a bit.


----------



## jus (Feb 22, 2003)

isiah thomas is 6-0 and he's a HALL of FAMER

what separates the decent from the great players is not just talent, but the will and determination, and i do think that T.J Ford has it.

anyhow, a lot depends on how far he can take texas in the ncaa


----------



## jus (Feb 22, 2003)

http://espn.go.com/ncb/2003/0310/1521449.html


----------



## jus (Feb 22, 2003)

second article on TJ FORD


----------



## jbplaya (Aug 16, 2002)

TJ Ford is the 5'10" version of Jason Kidd. Not a great shooter, but can still dominate the game without putting up alot of points. Short of him getting in some violent car crash, he'll have huge success in the NBA and I truly believe he's going to be a hall of famer when all is said and done. No, he doesn't have a great jumper, but does Jason Kidd? How about Magic when he first entered the league? He doesn't have great size, but does Iverson? You may say, Iverson is Iverson, but TJ does have the freakish athleticism in terms of speed and hops (if not moreso in the hops dept.) that has made Ivey one of the top NBA players of all time. Best believe, height will be a nonfactor when he reaches the NBA, and with his quickness, he'll be causing more matchup problems than the other tall guys. Steve Francis is a dominating player, but he always has terrible games when he plays the Spurs because he just can't shake lose the lightning quick Tony Parker, who give up about 3 inches and quite a few pounds to Franchise. I see the same thing happening for Ford, who is already a good on the ball defender who doesn't take so many chances for steals like Iverson. Ever since I saw this kid at the Mcdonald's game, I knew he was special, and I'll predict he'll be special on every level he plays on. Out


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jbplaya</b>!
> TJ Ford is the 5'10" version of Jason Kidd. Not a great shooter, but can still dominate the game without putting up alot of points. Short of him getting in some violent car crash, he'll have huge success in the NBA and I truly believe he's going to be a hall of famer when all is said and done. No, he doesn't have a great jumper, but does Jason Kidd? How about Magic when he first entered the league? He doesn't have great size, but does Iverson? You may say, Iverson is Iverson, but TJ does have the freakish athleticism in terms of speed and hops (if not moreso in the hops dept.) that has made Ivey one of the top NBA players of all time. Best believe, height will be a nonfactor when he reaches the NBA, and with his quickness, he'll be causing more matchup problems than the other tall guys. Steve Francis is a dominating player, but he always has terrible games when he plays the Spurs because he just can't shake lose the lightning quick Tony Parker, who give up about 3 inches and quite a few pounds to Franchise. I see the same thing happening for Ford, who is already a good on the ball defender who doesn't take so many chances for steals like Iverson. Ever since I saw this kid at the Mcdonald's game, I knew he was special, and I'll predict he'll be special on every level he plays on. Out


i agree. i just wanted to add that he can also dominate games with his scoring when he has to. his outside shot is inconsistent but he can finish in the lane and in traffic. he also is a guy who can hit the shots at the end of games.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Titus Fawk</b>!
> TJ Ford = BJ Tyler


TITUS FAWK= THELAKESHOW


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*...*

I have not seem that much of Ford... but he is quick and fast... but the reality of the NBA today is that everyone is looking for explosive PGs with shooting ability.... and being 5'11 or less is a very big (no pun intended) liability today.

Look at Earl Boykins and Bobby Jackson.... neither are ever gonna be considered a permanent starting PG because they are missing either the size or the shooting ability. Both are quick. Both have decent hops. One is too small, the other has a erratic shot. Ford could easily end-up as a #2 PG.... because of his lack of height, or lack of range.

And for the comparison to Andre Miller... no way. Miller is neither quick, fast, or explosive. Miller is not a terror in the open court.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

He'll return to Texas for his junior year, he said recently. I hope he'll do so.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: ...*



> Look at Earl Boykins and Bobby Jackson.... neither are ever gonna be considered a permanent starting PG because they are missing either the size or the shooting ability. Both are quick. Both have decent hops. One is too small, the other has a erratic shot. Ford could easily end-up as a #2 PG.... because of his lack of height, or lack of range.


i think there is a lot greater chance that he would be the #2 pg in the entire league than him to be number #2 on his team in a few years.

on nbadraft.net ford is listed at 5'10 and 165. ridnour is 6'2 and 165. anyone that says ford won't succeed pretty much has to say the same thing about ridnour since he is only a couple inches taller and the same weight. a few inches really isn't that big of a deal at the pg position.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Sure those are their listings but these are what is probably the real heights of the top PGs:
Ford 5-9
Ridnour 5-11
Hinrich 6-2
Gaines(although I don't consider him a PG) 6-5
Banks 6-0

As rule almost, every college player is over-listed. Last year only Jared Jefferies was under-measured by his school (measured at 6-9 turned out to be 6-11). The most over-measure player though is Chris Massie, he's listed at 6-9 and he's really like 6-5.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Ford will be a NBA player. That is no doubt. I do htink he should stay at Texas at least another year. 

For PG's in the draft. I would take Hinrich, Bell, Ridnour, and Knight.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2003)

*ford*

ford sucks.....he doesnt try to score anymore.....and his last three game he was like 11-36.......he won't help a weak team succeed


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> TITUS FAWK= THELAKESHOW


Really? Hey Titus, how bout them Tarheels?:laugh:


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

I saw Massie in person at the junior college he went to and he looked about 6-6. He is definitely bulky. Massie gets a lot of crap for being listed so big, but if he is trying to pull off an extra 3 inches it won't work in the NBA. You think Ridnour is 5'11"? Jason Gardner must be 5'8" because he looks small compared to the other point guards. Does this mean that everyone lists themselves at least 1 inch bigger than they are?


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

How do I get in the Olowokandi haters club? Sign me up. 

I think Ridnour has to be at least 6'1" because he looks as tall or taller than most pg's he plays against.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*watching Ford*

today in the tourney.... he put up great numbers (almost a triple double), but I really think his height is gonna cause problems in the pros. Like most college PGs are surprised to find when they make the NBA, EVERYONE else is ALSO quick, AND can leap, AND is 4-8 inches taller at the PG position. Ford is excellant, but it is really hard to overcome a height disadvantage in the NBA at any position today. I would not draft Ford as the first PG in the draft.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

I agree with everything you said Mongol Mike. It is hard to overcome a height disadvantage in the NBA. At the point guard position, if you have extreme quickness you can make up for a height disadvantage(in some cases). If you have real good handlez and also good fundamentals and a superior vision of the court, are not selfish, you can overcome the height disadvantage and make it less important. I believe TJ ford has all of these things, and he has the ability to improve a lot more.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

Fords great, I think he'll be a good NBA player, but he is well known on a good team, so there will be your fair share of people who like him and people who hate him


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> Fords great, I think he'll be a good NBA player, but he is well known on a good team, so there will be your fair share of people who like him and people who hate him


yeah he is on a good team. but he could have lot more assists on a better shooting team. his team misses at least a few open looks a game that ford gets them.


----------



## jbplaya (Aug 16, 2002)

Oddly enough, I think Ford is one of the players in college ball that is underlisted at height, and I don't know why. I was standing next to him at a Spurs game last year. I'm a legit 5'9"and a half in shoes(I know because I used to measure myself obsessively wishing I'd grow) and this guy had a few good inches on me. I stood up straight as tall as I could with my chest sticking out and everything, and after he gave me a funny look, I saw that he still had me by a few inches. I'm guessing he had 2 inches at the very least on me, making him 5'11", but he can definitely get away with saying he's 6 feet. He couldn't get away with 6'1" though. But I'm telling everyone here now that he's definitely taller than 5'10". What I really think happened was he was measured at that height sometime during high school, but when he blew up and got famous that height kind of stuck with him, even though he might have grown a little bit more. Like the same thing with Kevin Garnett, how his height is listed at 6'11", but everyone knows damn well he's like 7'1". I don't know about ya'll, but TJ looks alot taller than than Jason Gardner and Salim Stoudamire who are listed at around the same height he is. Long post, I know, but I thought I'd just throw that out there.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jbplaya</b>!
> Oddly enough, I think Ford is one of the players in college ball that is underlisted at height, and I don't know why. I was standing next to him at a Spurs game last year. I'm a legit 5'9"and a half in shoes(I know because I used to measure myself obsessively wishing I'd grow) and this guy had a few good inches on me. I stood up straight as tall as I could with my chest sticking out and everything, and after he gave me a funny look, I saw that he still had me by a few inches. I'm guessing he had 2 inches at the very least on me, making him 5'11", but he can definitely get away with saying he's 6 feet. He couldn't get away with 6'1" though. But I'm telling everyone here now that he's definitely taller than 5'10". What I really think happened was he was measured at that height sometime during high school, but when he blew up and got famous that height kind of stuck with him, even though he might have grown a little bit more. Like the same thing with Kevin Garnett, how his height is listed at 6'11", but everyone knows damn well he's like 7'1". I don't know about ya'll, but TJ looks alot taller than than Jason Gardner and Salim Stoudamire who are listed at around the same height he is. Long post, I know, but I thought I'd just throw that out there.


Yeah u might be right I always see him as 5'11 or 6' 0 not 5'10..I am 6' 0 and he looks as tall as me but then I haven't met the man in person.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Salim Stoudamire is taller than Ford for sure. Salim is a true 6-1 and Ford is not even 6-0. As for Gardner, he's 5-9 on a great day.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: ford*



> Originally posted by <b>kyllacam22</b>!
> ford sucks.....he doesnt try to score anymore.....and his last three game he was like 11-36.......he won't help a weak team succeed


Hes a PG whos a pass first point. Your statement saying he wont help a weak team succeed is crazy. If that was the case Texas would not have been a number 1 seed


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: ford*



> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Hes a PG whos a pass first point. Your statement saying he wont help a weak team succeed is crazy. If that was the case Texas would not have been a number 1 seed


Agreed and they won yesterday's game. Ford is like Kidd he doesn't need to score to help his team win.


----------



## Wildcats (Mar 25, 2003)

T.J Ford will be an NBA superstar. He's the total package. He's lightning fast with a great first step. He's amazingly strong for his size and possesses fantastic balance and leaping ability. He has tremendous court vision and can make any pass, any time. He makes everyone around him better.

If he develops into a consistent outside shooter he will be unstoppable(many would say he already is). His jumper is the only semi-weak link in his game, and if Jason Kidd is any indication he could probably do just fine without it, anyway. Like all great players, he hits the shots *he needs to*, as he's proven himself to be quite the clutch performer, hitting two tough jumpers down the stretch against Big 12 rival Oklahoma a few weeks ago.


----------

